# What's going on with Eukanuba?



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Just curious! I don't feed Eukanuba, but I received some email from PetsMart today saying something about a nationwide shortage of Euk. due to Proctor & Gamble having nationwide manufacturing restraints. Anyone know what this means?


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

You know, I stopped in at Petsmart this evening, just to look around. They have one FULL aisle dedicated to Eukanuba and normally it is stocked floor to top shelf with bags. Today, I noticed that there was hardly anything on the shelves. I'd say there was about 20% of the Eukanuba stock they normally carry. I did find it strange, but since I don't feed that brand, I didn't investigate.

It seems strange that there could be a "shortage"...makes me wonder if it is an intentional shortage (while they iron out their quality control issues) due to the recent recalls?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

good. hopefully it will inspire some to look into other options.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

I work at Petsmart, and from what the reps and everything have told us they are updating some of their plants because of the salmonella issue that happened a few months ago. They want to put in quality control systems to better monitor where things go wrong so that they don't have to do a major recall again...they can just pin-point the source instead. That's what they've told us to tell customers...who knows if it's true or not....


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

something bad wrong here ... could it be the beginning of the end for the recently acquired product line? Stay tuned ...


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

Doc said:


> something bad wrong here ... could it be the beginning of the end for the recently acquired product line? Stay tuned ...


What, you think they are going to somehow merge Eukanuba/Innova?


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

ajcstr said:


> What, you think they are going to somehow merge Eukanuba/Innova?


Well lets see ... "it's too expensive to produce our new line only in CA so lets retro fit our plants so we can produce any kibble at any plant. And while we are at it, we might as well use the same suppliers .... after all sourses of raw material doesn't really matter; chicken is chicken isn't it"?


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

Doc said:


> Well lets see ... "it's too expensive to produce our new line only in CA so lets retro fit our plants so we can produce any kibble at any plant. And while we are at it, we might as well use the same suppliers .... after all sourses of raw material doesn't really matter; chicken is chicken isn't it"?


I guess if they are going to fill Wallmart and Target they are going to have to.


----------



## rescuedoglover (Sep 26, 2010)

I wonder how long it will take P&G to turn Innova, EVO and California Natural into crap???


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

rescuedoglover said:


> I wonder how long it will take P&G to turn Innova, EVO and California Natural into crap???


I don't think they'll make many changes that would make it outwardly look like crap, really. That's what their Iams customers are for. 
I think that obviously quality control will be down, and perhaps the quality of the starting ingredients. 

P&G would have bought the Natura line out to appeal to a broader spectrum of buyers. Changing i TOO much, would defeat that purpose. Subtle changes, perhaps. But i don't think we'll be seeing Corn in EVO any time soon. A bit more rice in cal nat, perhaps.


----------



## Lauryn2000 (Sep 18, 2010)

Bottom line...stay tuned...

Noticed it also but I got lost in that "aisle" while trying to find cat toys..they change inside of their stores (Petsmart/Petco) so often,that you have to ask for directions.........


----------



## rescuedoglover (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm worried about how P&G will change the "source" of where Natura ingredients will come from. This is something that is not required to be on the ingredient lable on the bag/can.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

It just amazes me how people who think that P&G who is one of the largest most successful businesses in the world can't run a little company like Natura. They didn't get as big and successful as they are by being stupid. They know what they're doing.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

They are driven by the bottom line - like most big companies in this country. They can easily buy out any of their competition and control the market. They could care less about the mom and pop operations they consume - or what the product is they produced. Their main driver is to maximize profits - period. Dog food is a widget and if I can produce the widget cheaper, then my bottom line is bigger. And we all like bigger bottom lines! It's America - the Company President is happy, the Board of Directors are happy, shareholders are happy, and we all win. It doesn't matter what we did to the widget, we made more money.


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> It just amazes me how people who think that P&G who is one of the largest most successful businesses in the world can't run a little company like Natura. They didn't get as big and successful as they are by being stupid. They know what they're doing.


I'm sure they are making a ton of money on Iams and Eukanuba, but I would love to see how the formula of these foods has changed since they bought them.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

ajcstr said:


> I'm sure they are making a ton of money on Iams and Eukanuba, but I would love to see how the formula of these foods has changed since they bought them.


Someone found a label from an old bag of Iams and posted it on here...I just can't find it. 

It changed, but it was a poor food even before P&G bought it.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Doc said:


> They are driven by the bottom line - like most big companies in this country.


ALL companites regardless of size are driven by bottom line despite what the officials may tell you. ALL companies.



> They can easily buy out any of their competition and control the market.


Yes, they can. In the case of Natura, they weren't big enough to be competition. P&G's competition in the dog food arena is Ol' Roy, Purina, etc. The other little companies are not a blip on the radar screen. They mean nothing to P&G's bottom line.



> They could care less about the mom and pop operations they consume - or what the product is they produced. Their main driver is to maximize profits - period.


Again, the same with every company. Believe it or not, Natura was exactly the same. Natura execs decided that the way to maximize profits was to sell a high end product in botique stores so that is what they did. Natura execs were smart enough to know they couldn't compete with the big boys.




> Dog food is a widget and if I can produce the widget cheaper, then my bottom line is bigger. And we all like bigger bottom lines! It's America - the Company President is happy, the Board of Directors are happy, shareholders are happy, and we all win. It doesn't matter what we did to the widget, we made more money.


So tell me a company that's not like that. I have also worked for small companies, even owned a couple and I can tell you for certain, bottom line was the central focus of every major decision. If its not going to increase the bottom line, they don't do it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

> Again, the same with every company. Believe it or not, Natura was exactly the same. Natura execs decided that the way to maximize profits was to sell a high end product in botique stores so that is what they did. Natura execs were smart enough to know they couldn't compete with the big boys.


natura was smart. p and g made them an offer they couldn't refuse. 

i don't understand why natura is on a pedestal..... when, what they did...was uh...sell out? take the money and run? it was a perfect business decision for them.

same with many small companies who get eaten up by bigger companies. most of the buyouts are not hostile takeovers....and p and g wanted to widen their market share. smart.


----------



## rescuedoglover (Sep 26, 2010)

In my area 2 small "mom & pop" specialty dog stores have dropped or are dropping Natura foods since the P&G takeover/buyout due to quality reasons. Just look what they did to IAMS and Eukanuba. Now Natura foods will only be carried by one of the "big box" chain dog stores.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

rescuedoglover said:


> In my area 2 small "mom & pop" specialty dog stores have dropped or are dropping Natura foods since the P&G takeover/buyout due to quality reasons.


They will soon see the error of their ways and take them back. Nothing negative is happening to Natura products.



> Just look what they did to IAMS and Eukanuba. Now Natura foods will only be carried by one of the "big box" chain dog stores.


Different product, different niche. What exactly did they do to IAMS and Eukanuba? A big box chain store is carrying EVO?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> They will soon see the error of their ways and take them back. Nothing negative is happening to Natura products.
> 
> 
> 
> Different product, different niche. What exactly did they do to IAMS and Eukanuba? A big box chain store is carrying EVO?




I'm the last person to stick up for P & G. But I'm w/ Raw on this one. 

I'm so tired of the "look what they did to Eukanuba and Iams crap." 

Iams and Eukanuba always sucked. Where in the world do people get this idea that they were EVER filled w/ meat and had an ingredient label that read like Orijen or EVO? They NEVER did!!!! 

Can we all make a pact that we will research stuff before spouting off about it? I did. I actually found a Eukanuba ingredient list from 10-15 years ago and it was virtually identical to the garbage on the 2010 ingredient list.


----------



## Jenotto (Dec 27, 2021)

harrkim120 said:


> I work at Petsmart, and from what the reps and everything have told us they are updating some of their plants because of the salmonella issue that happened a few months ago. They want to put in quality control systems to better monitor where things go wrong so that they don't have to do a major recall again...they can just pin-point the source instead. That's what they've told us to tell customers...who knows if it's true or not....


That's not true. 🤣


----------

